#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College (GNDEC) Ludhiana btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

GNDEC Ludhiana Year of Establishment:* 1953.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Affiliation:* Punjab Technical University.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Branches In Engineering:*


Civil Engineering Computer Science. & Engineering Electrical Engineering ECEInformation Tech.Mechanical Engineering Production Engineering 
 
*Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College Cut-Off Year Wise:*


*Fee Structure 2015:
**Placement: 
*List of Companies visited for 2015 passouts

Sr.No.
Name of Company
No. of Students Selected
Package
Branch

1
Sievelogic Software Technologies Private Limited, Pune
1
18.0 lacs
CSE

2
TCS
90
3.25 lacs
CE/CSE/EE/ECE/IT/ME/PE/ M.Tech. (CSE)

3
Pact Solutions Pvt Ltd.
3
2.5 to 3.5 lacs
CSE/IT

4
Harksh Technologies Pvt Ltd.(India)
6
1.5 to 2.5 LPA
CSE/IT

5
Sapient Global Markets
7
4.5 lacs
CSE/IT

6
Solitaire Infosys
5
2.2 lacs
ECE/CSE/IT

7
MAX Group
2
1.8 lacs
ECE

8
Raps Consultancy Services P (Ltd.)
3
2.4 lacs
CSE

9
ELGI Equipment Ltd.
1
3.25 lacs
ME

10
Arcadian Technocrats
3
2.5 lacs
CSE/ECE

11
Hewlett-Packward India
5
3.4 lacs
CSE

12
Code Brew Labs
2
2.50-3.0lpa
CSE/IT

13
ACC Concrete
5
4.50 Lacs
CE/ME/EE/PE

14
HCL-CDC
5
1.8 lacs
ECE/CSE/MBA

15
Thermax
2
4.0 lacs
Civil

16
AON Hewitt
5
2.8 lacs
CSE/ECE

17
Verizon Data Services
1
4.6 lacs
CSE

18
Vserv Business Solution Pvt Ltd.
3
3.0 lacs
M.Tech.CSE, B.Tech.CSE and IT

19
Era Group
1
1.8 lacs
Civil

20
Infogain Corporation
8
3.5 to 4.0 lacs
CSE/IT

21
Pernod-ricard
4
4.0 lacs
ME/EE

22
eClerx
21
2.25 lacs
CE/ME/ECE/CSE/IT

23
Cruiseline Shipping Company Pvt.Ltd.
36
6.00 lacs
ME/PE

24
OM Carreers
8
3-5 lacs
ECE/CSE/PE/CIVIL/IT

25
HCL Technologies
8
3.25 lacs
CSE/IT/ECE-MCA

26
Bru Code 
1
1.8 lacs
IT



*
GNDEC Ludhiana Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College was established by the Nankana Sahib Education Trust [NSET]. NSET was founded in memory of the most sacred temple of Nankana Sahib, birth place of Guru Nanak Dev Ji.
Shiromani Gurudwara Prabandhak Committee, Amritsar, a premier organization of universal brotherhood, was the main force behind the mission of Removal of Economic Backwardness through Technology. With this mission, a Polytechnic was started in 1953 and Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College was established in 1956. The Trust deed was registered on 24th February 1953 with a commitment by The Nankana Sahib Education Trust to uplift the vast weaker section of Indian polity comprising Rural India by admitting 70% students every year from Rural Areas. This commitment was made to the nation on 8th April, 1956. The day when foundation stone of the College Building was laid by Late Dr. Rajendra Prasad Ji, the First President of India. Nearly 10,000 graduate and 3000 Post Graduate Engineers have passed out from this college during the last 50 years and are at present successfully employed in India & abroad.The college is now ISO 9001-2008 Certified, NBA accredited and have signed MoU with IOWA University [USA] for exchange of students and faculty.


*Central library:* The Central Library is try to purchase new books every year to make good resources centre.The Library in its new premises open with fully Air Conditioned. Two main reading halls, and one reading hall for Periodicals. The Book bank section on the first floor and general book stack are ground floor. The Library has a collection of books, thesis, bound volumes of journals and souviner. The Library is now semi computerized with an integrated system connected to the Campus Network providing Internet and e-mail facility. The reference collection of the Library is continuously updated, and augmented with the acquisition of CD-ROM databases and access to on-line databases on Internet. On-line Public Access Catalogue facility is available at the Reference Desk on the First Floor of the Library. OPAC can also be accessed through any terminal on the Campus Network. Library collection can also be searched through Web OPAC .The Library subscribes to about 129 current periodicals. Library subscribes to online IEEE and Science Direct.Also access to approximately 500+ online full text journals, is available through INDEST.The mission of the Central Library is to facilitate creation of new knowledge through acquisition, organization and dissemination of knowledge resources and providing for value added services.Library also subscribed new AICTE Mandatory e-journals including Engineering and Management.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*GNDEC Ludhiana Address:* Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College, Gill Park Ludhiana 141006 Punjab(India).





  Similar Threads: JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Kongu Engineering College Erode btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Guru Nanak Dev Engineering College (GNDEC)  Ludhiana btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

